# Sam Soliman sets sights on Felix Sturm



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sam Soliman takes on Anthony Mundine. _Source:_ News Limited

* VETERAN boxer Sam Soliman returns to the ring in Melbourne tomorrow night in familiar circumstances - win and his long-held dream of a world title shot will be revived, lose and its probably all over. *

It's been that way for at least five years for Soliman, who will take on Queenslander Les Sherrington at The Pavilion in Flemington, in the first of two interesting fight nights this week.
At the same venue on Friday night, highly promising Melbourne super-middleweight Jake Carr, 22, will meet Sydney's Zac Awad for the Australian title.
Soliman, who turned 40 a month ago, will nominally be fighting Sherrington, 31, for the WBA Pan Asian Boxing Association's middleweight title, which is of little significance - but it's what might come next that is vitally important to him.
He and his manager David Stanley expect that will be a return match-up with Germany's Felix Sturm for the International Boxing Federation's crown.
They have documentation signed by IBF president Daryl Peoples and Sturm that they interpret as a guarantee of that.
It remains to be seen if it pans out that way - and of course Soliman has to survive tomorrow night - but it does it will have been an unusual roller-coaster ride even by boxing's sometimes weird and wonderful methodology.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...pion-felix-sturm/story-fndkzthy-1226779248720


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Will Gorilla Soliman be off the ped's for the fight ?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I would like to see Sam make a better name for himself after the little controversy earlier this year but man it's tough to watch the whole 12 rounds


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Will Gorilla Soliman be off the ped's for the fight ?


I'd hardly think so, what chance would he have otherwise?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'd hardly think so, what chance would he have otherwise?


Well with his actual skills I'd say he has zero chance even with the illegal ped's.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Why the hate for Sam?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Why the hate for Sam?


I don't hate Sam.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Why the hate for Sam?





Sox said:


> I don't hate Sam.


I like green eggs & ham


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I like green eggs & ham


I like to jam.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I like to jam.


With Sam Ayam?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> With Sam Ayam?


At Warragamba Dam.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> At Warragamba Dam.


Cease this spam!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Cease this spam!


Damn!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Said Sam I am.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sam is the man. :happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Will Gorilla Soliman be off the ped's for the fight ?


I must admit I think the same whenever his name comes up but he seems to get a free pass by most here Francis .


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sturm wins this time,


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I must admit I think the same whenever his name comes up but he seems to get a free pass by most here Francis .


 Dale is mates with him so is Oska thats why he probably gets lenient treatment here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Plus the fact it was a bullshit beat-up.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Dale is mates with him so is Oska thats why he probably gets lenient treatment here.


Not only that, one sample was positive, one was negative.
Pretty inconclusive IMO.

I think if it was proved beyond reasonable doubt that he did actually use PEDs, I'm sure more people would be pissed with him.

I'm certainly not going to condemn the guy when the 2 samples test different and he's never been known to be a drug cheat in the past.

I don't believe in kangaroo courts...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I reckon it'd be a good fight should Sturm accept a rematch. After Sam's performance the other night, and the fact he hasn't faltered at all in training or diet since he last fought Sturm I'd think Sammy would win it again. Sturm would be keen to keep the title though.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I must admit I think the same whenever his name comes up but he seems to get a free pass by most here Francis .


..I think it's more to do with the fact that Soliman is a respected and popular fighter dispite the attempts by the usual suspects to drag his name through the mud..


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I reckon it'd be a good fight should Sturm accept a rematch. After Sam's performance the other night, and the fact he hasn't faltered at all in training or diet since he last fought Sturm I'd think Sammy would win it again. Sturm would be keen to keep the title though.


It's a real pick em' fight I think.
I'd need to see both of their last fights and their first fight to have an opinion now.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I reckon it'd be a good fight should Sturm accept a rematch. After Sam's performance the other night, and the fact he hasn't faltered at all in training or diet since he last fought Sturm I'd think Sammy would win it again. Sturm would be keen to keep the title though.


..Sam has done it once so there's no reason why he can't do it against..Barkers injury might have made Sturm look better than he actually was..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..Sam has done it once so there's no reason why he can't do it against..Barkers injury might have made Sturm look better than he actually was..


Yeah, a dislocated hip is no good at all, would _really _ fuck up mobility, and may take his mind of the punches coming at him as well.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I think it's more to do with the fact that Soliman is a respected and popular fighter dispite the attempts by the usual suspects to drag his name through the mud..


 I don't know about that joogs. I don't mind Sam myself but a lot of people would rather turn a blind eye to the fact he (A) tested positive to a banned stimulant (B)Only passed the 2nd test because oxifilirine is not on the IBF list of banned substances(but is prohibited by WADA)and they didn't test for it. He found a loophole in the system.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I don't know about that joogs. I don't mind Sam myself but a lot of people would rather turn a blind eye to the fact he (A) tested positive to a banned stimulant (B)Only passed the 2nd test because oxifilirine is not on the IBF list of banned substances(but is prohibited by WADA)and they didn't test for it. He found a loophole in the system.


..mate the waters are that muddied these days it's hard to keep track..there's hardly a elite athlete that's not pushing the envelope at some stage..but even if he got done he's served his time..personally I don't see it as a real biggy..JMO..


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I must admit I think the same whenever his name comes up but he seems to get a free pass by most here Francis .


Gorilla is a proven drug cheat. The backslapping culture on this site is sickening sometimes. Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi. Bogan nation rejoice.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Gorilla is a proven drug cheat.


Bollocks.


> The backslapping culture on this site is sickening sometimes.


It's no where near as sickening as the lack of support shown for our fighters sometimes.


> Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.


Spot on. :cheers


> Bogan nation rejoice.


Silly comment. atsch


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It's just sickening.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It's just sickening.


The lack of support?
I agree. :good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I will always respect Sam for the grit he showed in the Winky fight . As for the Peds question I reckon it's innocent till proven guilty .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

You know sometimes you come across people who look like they can't be trusted. Well I believe Gorilla Soliman has that "look". He has that "sneaky" and "suspicious" "look" about himself. The disgusting happenings around the Sturm fight which was awash with steriods, peds and lies about convenience store fizzy drinks made his "look" even more concerning. I'm very concerned for the sport. It's concerning.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You know sometimes you come across people who look like they can't be trusted. Well I believe Gorilla Soliman has that "look". He has that "sneaky" and "suspicious" "look" about himself. The disgusting happenings around the Sturm fight which was awash with steriods, peds and lies about convenience store fizzy drinks made his "look" even more concerning. I'm very concerned for the sport. It's concerning.


You have that "look" Francis.....you sneaky sausage roll maker!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..Sam is the flavour of the month..and rightly so..:good
http://m.heraldsun.com.au/sport/box...tles-tough-times/story-fni2urrv-1226783258684


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..Sam is the flavour of the month..and rightly so..:good
> http://m.heraldsun.com.au/sport/box...tles-tough-times/story-fni2urrv-1226783258684


That he is, well done super Sammy. :hammer

The pride of Australia, OI OI OI. :horse

We love you Sammy!!!!!!! :happy

What a man is our Sam. :bluesuit


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You know sometimes you come across people who look like they can't be trusted. Well I believe Gorilla Soliman has that "look". He has that "sneaky" and "suspicious" "look" about himself. The disgusting happenings around the Sturm fight which was awash with steriods, peds and lies about convenience store fizzy drinks made his "look" even more concerning. I'm very concerned for the sport. It's concerning.


 He also has trained at Tony Doherty's gym a friend of underworld figures and Stephen Dank. It is a bit concerning but Im sure he will be clean this fight the BDB caught him last time he will be clean this time IMO.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lets hope that Murray is fighting Quillin and not Sturm this coming February and Sam doesn't get screwed out of his mandatory shot again.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/12/martin-murray-struggles-to-defeat-khomitsky/

Hatton said he's definitely fighting for world title in February and Quillin and Sturm are the only possibilities.



> [Martin Murray struggles to defeat Khomitsky; Mitchell stops El Ouazghari
> December 14th, 2013 | Post Comment - 7 Comments
> 2Share1Share9Share3TweetBy Scott Gilfoid: #1 WBA Martin Murray (26-1-1, 11 KO's) had to battle hard tonight to barely beat journeyman Sergey Khomitsky (28-10-2, 11 KO's) by an unimpressive and very close 8 round points decision at the ExCel Arena, in London, United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> You have that "look" Francis.....you sneaky sausage roll maker!


Where have you been you cunt?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He also has trained at Tony Doherty's gym a friend of underworld figures and Stephen Dank. It is a bit concerning but Im sure he will be clean this fight the BDB caught him last time he will be clean this time IMO.


He's trained at virtually every gym in Australia :rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He also has trained at Tony Doherty's gym a friend of underworld figures and Stephen Dank. It is a bit concerning but Im sure he will be clean this fight the BDB caught him last time he will be clean this time IMO.


He was clean last time mate, it was all a big sham. They wanted to sham Sam. Sam was part of a sham.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It is very *CONCERNING*.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> He was clean last time mate, it was all a big sham. They wanted to sham Sam. Sam was part of a sham.


He got caught up, kind of a slam, couldn't be fixed with spam, couldn't be fixed by Pam.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It is very *CONCERNING*.


It is very concerning mate, how they could drag a stand up guy like Sam Soliman through the shit like this is not only concerning, but somewhat disturbing.
I'm disturbed.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Where have you been you cunt?


Hanging out of your missus 

Still in mt Isa mate....been here 3 months straight and hanging for a shag!

Home this Friday!!

I trust you caught up with Mick and crew at the fight?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He got caught up, kind of a slam, couldn't be fixed with spam, couldn't be fixed by Pam.


Pam fucked herself with a leg of lamb


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> Pam fucked herself with a leg of lamb


ics


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Hanging out of your missus
> 
> Still in mt Isa mate....been here 3 months straight and hanging for a shag!
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, 'twas a good night. Vino Veritas came along as well.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> ics


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah mate, 'twas a good night. Vino Veritas came along as well.


Wasnt happy that I couldnt make it........next fight im there 110%...wherever it is!!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


>


Not a bad start. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Wasnt happy that I couldnt make it........next fight im there 110%...wherever it is!!


It was an impressive performance.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> Hanging out of your missus
> 
> Still in mt Isa mate....been here 3 months straight and hanging for a shag!
> 
> ...


An example of the bogan nation. Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> An example of the bogan nation. Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.


Eat my ass oi oi oi


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The modern day bogan is a very dangerous beast, all cashed up with their well paid mining jobs, I shutter to think what will happy to them when the boom is over.... They have acquired bad spending habits together with bad lifestyle choices. I hope they have tucked a little bit away for the future.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> Eat my ass oi oi oi


Another example.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

What's wrong with spending it all on coke and whores?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> What's wrong with spending it all on coke and whores?


Nothing if you're a part of the bogan nation.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Nothing if you're a part of the bogan nation.


Fantastic...my mind is at ease.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> He was clean last time mate, it was all a big sham. They wanted to sham Sam. Sam was part of a sham.


 Mate don't get me wrong I don't mind Sam but his stamina and punch output are phenomenal for a guy pushing 40. His trainer is associated/friends with Australias criminal elite and he tested positive to a drug which is on the WADA banned list and is a stimulant. I know Dale and Oska are mates with Sam but it's a bit suspicious.
Jamie has a point. Anyway I have jhust watched Broner get owned badly.
PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!:bluesuit:bluesuit:bluesuit:hammer:clap:arty


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mate don't get me wrong I don't mind Sam but his stamina and punch output are phenomenal for a guy pushing 40.


Sure, but he's always been in good shape, it may be unusual, but certainly not isolated.


> His trainer is associated/friends with Australias criminal elite


I wouldn't know about any of that, and even if true, doesn't mean Sam is involved in it (though I hear what you're saying).


> and he tested positive to a drug which is on the WADA banned list and is a stimulant.


That whole ordeal seemed like a load of shit to me, I'm surprised you're swallowing it.


> I know Dale and Oska are mates with Sam but it's a bit suspicious.


What, that they're friends with Sam? :lol:

Seriously though, I think their word is pretty decent.


> Jamie has a point.


He does, but that still doesn't make me side with him.

I strongly doubt Sam is even remotely close to a drug cheat.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mate don't get me wrong I don't mind Sam but his stamina and punch output are phenomenal for a guy pushing 40. His trainer is associated/friends with Australias criminal elite and he tested positive to a drug which is on the WADA banned list and is a stimulant. I know Dale and Oska are mates with Sam but it's a bit suspicious.
> Jamie has a point. Anyway I have jhust watched Broner get owned badly.
> PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!:bluesuit:bluesuit:bluesuit:hammer:clap:arty


You are starting to sound like TC. ...do you miss him 

The only bad thing Sammy puts in his body is popcorn at the movies.

The damage has been done unfortunately and people will always bring the subject up.

He has always had a high work rate from day dot. I don't think some people understand actually how hard and how dedicated he is to his fitness. He is a machine 7 days a week.

Anyway....hope he gets his shot for the belt.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> You are starting to sound like TC. ...do you miss him


Ouch. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

He has earned it as he has on other occasions and been passed over. So yeah I hope he gets his shot.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

You know what Grasshoppers. It worries me the association my internet BFF Dales has with Gorilla Soliman a roids/ped's cheat. Dale is my favourite Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi fighter but I just fear his links with the Gorilla. Where there's smoke there's fire as they say. I badly wanna see Dales bomb blokes heads to North Korea with his technical hard power punchers but I want it all above board. I think Dales is a clean fighter but I don't want my favourite fighter slipping down the slope that Gorilla Soliman has chosen to go down. If Dales could team up with another camp I would be able to sleep better at night.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mate don't get me wrong I don't mind Sam but his stamina and punch output are phenomenal for a guy pushing 40. His trainer is associated/friends with Australias criminal elite and he tested positive to a drug which is on the WADA banned list and is a stimulant. I know Dale and Oska are mates with Sam but it's a bit suspicious.
> Jamie has a point. Anyway I have jhust watched Broner get owned badly.
> PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!:bluesuit:bluesuit:bluesuit:hammer:clap:arty


I can unequivocally denounce any steroid abuse/PED abuse associated with Sam. Although it's fair for you to be suspicious based on his friendship with Oska and myself.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I can unequivocally denounce any steroid abuse/PED abuse associated with Sam. Although it's fair for you to be suspicious based on his friendship with Oska and myself.


:fal

:shifty


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I can unequivocally denounce any steroid abuse/PED abuse associated with Sam. *Although it's fair for you to be suspicious based on his friendship with Oska and myself.*


I always knew you were a bit sus Dale, but surely not Oska! :yikes


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I can unequivocally denounce any steroid abuse/PED abuse associated with Sam. Although it's fair for you to be suspicious based on his friendship with Oska and myself.


 I didn't mean that Dale :lol:. I meant Dave's friends of questionable character and Dave's own infractions with the law. Nobody accused him of using steroids he returned a positive result for a banned stimulant(not banned by the IBF but illegal under WADA and BSB)


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> I always knew you were a bit sus Dale, but surely not Oska! :yikes


I'm the innocent one of the bunch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska is a good lad, honest and hardworking, I've known him for perhaps 15 plus years.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oska is a good lad, honest and hardworking, I've known him for perhaps 15 plus years.


It has been a while hasnt it mate...we WILL catch up for that elusive beer!!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tiger Woods ex caddie didn't know he was fucking all those hoe's either, sometimes the closer you are to a camp, the less you know. I'm sure Lance Armstrong mum thought he was a good boy as well.

Just putting that out there


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Tiger Woods ex caddie didn't know he was fucking all those hoe's either, sometimes the closer you are to a camp, the less you know. I'm sure Lance Armstrong mum thought he was a good boy as well.
> 
> Just putting that out there


So what you are saying is that Gorilla Soliman is a roids/ped's cheat ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> So what you are saying is that Gorilla Soliman is a roids/ped's cheat ?


Well I can't confirm or deny just like anyone else that is supposedly close to Gorilla Sam......... But for someone to unequivocally denounce any type of substance abuse is a little naive


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Tiger Woods ex caddie didn't know he was fucking all those hoe's either,


Bad example.

No one suspected Sam of PED use prior to the Sturm fight either. Now everyone does. Sam is still *claiming innocence*, as do the people that know him well.

Tiger Woods caddie didn't suspect any hoe fucking prior to him being exposed. Now he and everyone else does because he's *self confessed*.

Spot the difference...


> sometimes the closer you are to a camp, the less you know.


Sure, and sometimes you know much more.


> I'm sure Lance Armstrong mum thought he was a good boy as well.


Again, self confessed.


> Just putting that out there


As irrelevant as it may be.

Sam confessed to the Black Bombs or whatever it was, which appeared to be a genuine screw up, his story held up very well.
To now make the claim that Sam is a drug cheat is absurd.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Well I can't confirm or deny just like anyone else that is supposedly close to Gorilla Sam......... But for someone to unequivocally denounce any type of substance abuse is a little naive


Perhaps, but no where near as bad as claiming Sam is now a drug cheat.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Perhaps, but no where near as bad as claiming Sam is now a drug cheat.


My exact words were I can't confirm or Deny..... you might have me mixed up with someone else :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> My exact words were I can't confirm or Deny..... you might have me mixed up with someone else :yep


Not at all, I didn't say you made that claim.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not at all, I didn't say you made that claim.


But you addressed my comment with a response which said as much, how would I not think it was directed at me


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> But you addressed my comment with a response which said as much, how would I not think it was directed at me


If you thought about it for moment, you'd work it out.

I said - _*Perhaps, but no where near as bad as claiming Sam is now a drug cheat. *_

If I had of said - *Perhaps, but no where near as bad as you claiming Sam is now a drug cheat. *

Then you may have cause for thinking I have you mixed up with someone else...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> If you thought about it for moment, you'd work it out.
> 
> I said - _*Perhaps, but no where near as bad as claiming Sam is now a drug cheat. *_
> 
> ...


On reflection, that's a fair enough summation of that conversation.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

LOL @ Kel trying to make an argument out of anything.

I've worked out what his and Francine's go is - back at ESB they loved seeing all the shitfighting TC caused - they sat back and watched everyone tear into each other.

Over here where TC is banned, there's no one to make trouble and kick off arguments, so Kel's got a hole in his life.

Kel tries in his own amateurish way to start trouble but he's so fuckiing hopeless at it that he can't hack the heat he gets back and he runs away for a few days until it all dies down. Then he comes back and tries again, only to be chased off the boards again.

Fucking hell man, you've got a wife and kids, why don't you spend the time and energy you waste on here trying to be smart on paying attention to them? It's nearly Christmas and you're trying to trap people into arguing with you on the internet instead :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

It didn't take long for you to return to the fold, we missed your banter these last few days, how were the rellies by the way?

I'm like the opposition in politics, just trying to keep the majority here to account on certain backslapping topics, nothing wrong with that. 

What's this nonsense about being chased off the boards, do tell?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> On reflection, that's a fair enough summation of that conversation.


Cool bro, here's a big backslap for ya. :good


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Cool bro, here's a big backslap for ya. :good


:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Cool bro, here's a big backslap for ya. :good


No worries mate, I'm happy to concede that I may have looked at it slightly different at first. I appreciate the backslap :cheers

Looks like Muttley is lurking around to start trouble this morning.... I'll humor him when i find the time later today


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

I think @Tuff Gong hit the nail on the head with post #83 (slaps back)

Kel is lost at CHB while Francis is happy chowing down some grub with the high roller corporates.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Um, can we please avoid using the term "Gorilla" as an adjective. Let's let the love run freely.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> LOL @ Kel trying to make an argument out of anything.
> 
> I've worked out what his and Francine's go is - back at ESB they loved seeing all the shitfighting TC caused - they sat back and watched everyone tear into each other.
> 
> ...


 KKKel is useless. Dumb, Fat, Slovenly, Selfish, Unclean, and he is said to be a taker, not a giver.......Kids? He must have wanked and threw it at her! Lucky fucken shot! He has no talent at anything!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Um, can we please avoid using the term "Gorilla" as an adjective. Let's let the love run freely.


 We will try.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Um, can we please avoid using the term "Gorilla" as an adjective. Let's let the love run freely.


I agree, a totally crap derogatory term aimed at a world ranked boxer, a great ambassador to the sport and a gentleman by a faceless poster hiding behind a nom de plume.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Well I can't confirm or deny just like anyone else that is supposedly close to Gorilla Sam......... But for someone to unequivocally denounce any type of substance abuse is a little naive


Yes it is extremely naive thinking by those folks.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gorilla is a term used to describe Solimans unorthodox boxing style. It is an accurate description similar to how Julian Jackson was called "The Hawk".


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Gorilla is a term used to describe Solimans unorthodox boxing style. It is an accurate description similar to how Julian Jackson was called "The Hawk".


Yup and Aaron Pryor .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yup and Aaron Pryor .


People who state that they don't like the term "Gorilla Soliman" are basically saying that they don't like his fighting style.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> People who state that they don't like the term "Gorilla Soliman" are basically saying that they don't like his fighting style.


I dunno mate i thought they might have been implying it was being used as a racist term or to imply a boxer has little intelligence , who knows , who gives a fuck really ?? Sammy does swarm and gorilla arms is an apt harmless nickname for him IMO .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Gorilla Sam was never a derogatory insinuation from my behalf, it's simply his gorilla style all arms action.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Gorilla Sam was never a derogatory insinuation from my behalf, it's simply his gorilla style all arms action.


Same as myself. It is purely a term to describe his boxing style.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Same as myself. It is purely a term to describe his boxing style.


People are over sensitive in this day and age of political correctness, they go straight for the worst possible insinuation..... It's a very sad world we now live in.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

It's not that that's my problem, the correct name is 'Baboon' Soliman FFS. Get it right cunts!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> People are over sensitive in this day and age of political correctness, they go straight for the worst possible insinuation..... It's a very sad world we now live in.


Ain't that the truth , the days of calling a spade a spade are long gone .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ain't that the truth , the days of calling a spade a spade are long gone .


Josey I have always called a spade a spade on here and have been abused by backslappers for doing so. I am being persecuted by some for my honest truths on the sport of boxing.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Josey I have always called a spade a spade on here and have been abused by backslappers for doing so. I am being persecuted by some for my honest truths on the sport of boxing.


Francis I agree mostly with your views regarding boxing you certainly know the sport but I think the thing that rubs most of the other posters up here the wrong way is your terminology regarding certain fighters , ie Big Bob for example as he's well liked .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> People are over sensitive in this day and age of political correctness, they go straight for the worst possible insinuation..... It's a very sad world we now live in.


C'mon mate, it has nothing to do with PC, as Joogs said the other day, don't say something in here that you wouldn't say to the persons face.

Would you call Sam a gorilla to his face?
Would Franky?
Would Franky call Bob Mirovic a bum to his face?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon mate, it has nothing to do with PC, as Joogs said the other day, don't say something in here that you wouldn't say to the persons face.
> 
> Would you call Sam a gorilla to his face?
> Would Franky?
> Would Franky call Bob Mirovic a bum to his face?


Would you and many other posters call Anthony Mundine the derogatory terms he has had to endure throughout his boxing career ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon mate, it has nothing to do with PC, as Joogs said the other day, don't say something in here that you wouldn't say to the persons face.
> 
> Would you call Sam a gorilla to his face?
> Would Franky?
> Would Franky call Bob Mirovic a bum to his face?


Mate I've heard Muttley and his crew call Mandy every name under the sun, you reckon he'd do that to his face? People have their personal opinion, nothing worse when people use that ol chestnut of "what have you achieved" or "would you say that to his face" etc etc


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who is Muttley ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Shit we sent that at the same time..... Lol


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who is Muttley ?


Brua


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would you and many other posters call Anthony Mundine the derogatory terms he has had to endure throughout his boxing career ?


I only call him Mandy, which is bad enough.
But no, I wouldn't say that to his face, but then I don't claim I'm a fan of his like you did with Bob.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate I've heard Muttley and his crew call Mandy every name under the sun, you reckon he'd do that to his face?


No idea? maybe they would?
They're not doing it every day of the week though either.


> People have their personal opinion, nothing worse when people use that ol chestnut of "what have you achieved" or "*would you say that to his face*" etc etc


What's wrong with living by that standard?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> No idea? maybe they would?
> They're not doing it every day of the week though either.
> 
> What's wrong with living by that standard?


Giving Statler and Waldorf an audience will only see them carry on with their cranky comedy act :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is Brua called Mutley ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Why is Brua called Mutley ?


Was his earlier user name on ESB.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate I've heard Muttley and his crew call Mandy every name under the sun, you reckon he'd do that to his face? People have their personal opinion, nothing worse when people use that ol chestnut of "what have you achieved" or "would you say that to his face" etc etc


No matter how hard you try, you can't hide your Mundine nuthuggery.

I've certainly never called Mundine a gorilla & I would have no qualms saying the things I've said online to his face because I stand by my word.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Why is Brua called Mutley ?


Because you're a cunt.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> No matter how hard you try, you can't hide your Mundine nuthuggery.
> 
> I've certainly never called Mundine a gorilla & I would have no qualms saying the things I've said online to his face because I stand by my word.





Resident tough guy is in the house folks.

You still didn't tell us about your weekend with the rellies, I've been waiting for a rundown.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Giving Statler and Waldorf an audience will only see them carry on with their cranky comedy act :lol:


I want a refund! Tweedle dee and Tweedle dumb need new material.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> Resident tough guy is in the house folks.
> 
> You still didn't tell us about your weekend with the rellies, I've been waiting for a rundown.


Speaking my mind makes me a tough guy, does it?

Paul Kent did it at the Geale rematch presser - what happened to him?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

and the rellies? how were they?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


>


Uncle Bob always causing trouble


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


>


:lol:

That's a virtual backslap for you...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Uncle Bob always causing trouble


...and a virtual backslap for you :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would you and many other posters call Anthony Mundine the derogatory terms he has had to endure throughout his boxing career ?


 :lol: Exactly I have typed things I wouldn't say to peoples faces and so has everyone. But when it's a fighter that a person likes they pull out that line or have you ever boxed?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who is Muttley ?


 Tuff Gong.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sam's apparently lost his IBF mandatory position according to DaVoice.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Sam's apparently lost his IBF mandatory position according to DaVoice.


The IBF should do the right thing and uphold their descision to keep Sam as the mandatory challanger.

I bet team Sturm are positioning a few big pays days against cannon fodders for 2014, Sam may derail those plans if he remains #1 contender.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> The IBF should do the right thing and uphold their descision to keep Sam as the mandatory challanger.
> 
> I bet team Sturm are positioning a few big pays days against cannon fodders for 2014, Sam may derail those plans if he remains #1 contender.


 He does something for boxrec his name is Anton though you probably know that.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=495621

By winning the WBA regional-PABA title against Sherro. Sad if this is true Sam can't catch a break.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He does something for boxrec his name is Anton though you probably know that.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=495621
> 
> By winning the WBA regional-PABA title against Sherro. Sad if this is true Sam can't catch a break.


I see :good

And no suprise to see the midnightflasher trolling the ESB boards and getting very few bites :yep

Funny the IBF panel made the call to keep Lamont Perterson as their champion after he failed the post fight drug tests against Amir Khan but at the end of the day money talks.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> The IBF should do the right thing and uphold their descision to keep Sam as the mandatory challanger.
> 
> I bet team Sturm are positioning a few big pays days against cannon fodders for 2014, Sam may derail those plans if he remains #1 contender.


He already lost his spot. If he didnt lot his spot why do yo think that Sturm was mandatory for Barker and not Soliman? Jus because he still was at 1 it doesnt mean that he is/was mandatory. After Sturm he was mandatory but lost his spot so Sturm could fight for the postion. Right now he maybe ranked at 1 but as I said it doesnt mean that the is mandatory.
Sturm doesnt fight cannon fodders. Murray, Macklin, Zbik, Soliman and Barker are all very decent names.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think sturm would blast him out in all honesty after seeing what he did to barker but i would be rooting for sammy!


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He already lost his spot. If he didnt lot his spot why do yo think that Sturm was mandatory for Barker and not Soliman? Jus because he still was at 1 it doesnt mean that he is/was mandatory. After Sturm he was mandatory but lost his spot so Sturm could fight for the postion. Right now he maybe ranked at 1 but as I said it doesnt mean that the is mandatory.


Not sure why Strum was the mandatory comming off a loss/ND to Soliman. One would assume Geale would hold that spot as the Barker fight was a closly contested affair.

I was under the impression Soliman was awaiting the results of the appeal for the failed drug test in Germany and would be made the mandatory after that mess was cleared up. Not to mention he has fought a IBF semi eliminator and won against Albert and then won the final eliminator fight against Lorenzo. He didn't have to fight Strum to cement his position as the mandatory.



Berliner said:


> Sturm doesnt fight cannon fodders. Murray, Macklin, Zbik, Soliman and Barker are all very decent names.


Yes he does and has. You can't defend a man who has fought and defended his paper title against people like Sato and Ronald Hearns. Lol and you forgot to mention Geale in that list of fighter Sturm faced? Strage considering he is more accomplished than any of the 5 fighters above. You Brittish bro?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

As if Sturm is the only one who faced unworthy Opposition. What about Geale? Are Albert and Adama great names? Mundine a world class Middleweight? No. And Golovkin? They offer low Money and Claim that everbody is ducking, He is fighting Adama next.
Soliman lost his mandatory spot because he was caught with PEDs. So at the end the IBF decided to go with the result from the drug test in Germany. Sturm got mandatory because he fought another eliminatior after the Soliman fight. He was mandatory before the Barker/Geale fight. It was already clear that he would fight the winner. And why paper title? As far I know Sturm has/had a full Version of the world title belts lol. Or are you one of the guys who thinks that Macklin and Murray were robbed? Even on the britis Forum Posters dont go that far. And BTW: After Martinez Sturm has the best record like it or not. With Murray, Macklin, Geale, Gevor, Sylvester, Griffin, Zbik and some other decent names. So please dont say Sturm only fights cannon fodders it just isnt true. He will fight decent guys. Right now they talk about a Macklin or Soliman rematch.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Berliner said:


> As if Sturm is the only one who faced unworthy Opposition. What about Geale? Are Albert and Adama great names? Mundine a world class Middleweight? No. And Golovkin? They offer low Money and Claim that everbody is ducking, He is fighting Adama next.
> Soliman lost his mandatory spot because he was caught with PEDs. So at the end the IBF decided to go with the result from the drug test in Germany. Sturm got mandatory because he fought another eliminatior after the Soliman fight. He was mandatory before the Barker/Geale fight. It was already clear that he would fight the winner. And why paper title? As far I know Sturm has/had a full Version of the world title belts lol. Or are you one of the guys who thinks that Macklin and Murray were robbed? Even on the britis Forum Posters dont go that far. And BTW: After Martinez Sturm has the best record like it or not. With Murray, Macklin, Geale, Gevor, Sylvester, Griffin, Zbik and some other decent names. So please dont say Sturm only fights cannon fodders it just isnt true. He will fight decent guys. Right now they talk about a Macklin or Soliman rematch.


I never even said that Sturm was the only fighter cherry picking in the MW division, 90% of the other champs across all divisions do the same thing. It's all about protecting your investments. Quillin does it, GGG to an extent and I think team Geale thought Darren Barker was going to be a much easier fight then they anticipated which backfired.

The Albert and Adama fights were fought in Tasmania with 1 of the fights being the mandatory defence while the other was a stay busy/home comming fight. Mundine was a 2 x paper champ at SMW and had beaten Geale previously at MW, so it's not the best example to prove you point Berliner. If anything avenging the loss to Mundine was the opposite of a cherry pick, he chased down the only man to beat him and won convincingly.

I posted this question earlier: 


> Funny the IBF panel made the call to keep Lamont Perterson as their champion after he failed the post fight drug tests against Amir Khan but at the end of the day money talks.


I can understand why Sturm was made the mandatory on the basis of the failed drug test but what I found odd was that the IBF can keep Lamont Peterson as Champ after a failed drug test but strip Soliman of his ranking for similar indescrepencies.



> And why paper title?


Umm maybe because he paid a massive amount of money to the WBA to elevate him to the status of "Super Champion" to avoid a mandated fight against the #1 in GGG. That is the ultimate paper title and the ultimate tale of ducking imo. Have a read for yourself.

http://www.boxingscene.com/oner-explains-details-sturm-paying-avoid-golovkin--61851



> Or are you one of the guys who thinks that Macklin and Murray were robbed?


No. I thought they were all close fights and could have gone either way. Macklin was a closer fight imo.



> After Martinez Sturm has the best record like it or not.


I don't dispute this and never have. But the fact of the matter is he has fought some woeful competition while defending his paid for WBA paper title. I could go through his record but by the sounds of it you probably know it back to front.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The IBF just doesnt care about drug users, Or look at the WBA. Jones fought Lebedev (the champ) Jones used PEDs they only gave him a 6 month ban and now Jones even has the Chance for a rematch. In boxing PED users dont get punished like they should. I know that Sturm ducked Golovkin. But again Sturm isnt the only one who buys These super champ titles. Shumenov did the same. And Golovkin also gets super champ although he didnt do anything. It just gives you a stronger Position. I am sure Sturm will fight good fighters next year. Soliman, Geale, Macklin are all talked about, But Sturm wont fight Golovkin. This is something to dislke but if he think he cant beat him why should he fight him. Lets see if Geale steps up and fights Golovkin or if he will take the easy rout for a title (Sturm). And Golovkin dont evenbrng Money to the table. So I dont blame anybody who doesnt fight a dangerous fighter like him without getting paid well.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The IBF just doesnt care about drug users, Or look at the WBA. Jones fought Lebedev (the champ) Jones used PEDs they only gave him a 6 month ban and now Jones even has the Chance for a rematch. In boxing PED users dont get punished like they should. I know that Sturm ducked Golovkin. But again Sturm isnt the only one who buys These super champ titles. Shumenov did the same. And Golovkin also gets super champ although he didnt do anything. It just gives you a stronger Position. I am sure Sturm will fight good fighters next year. Soliman, Geale, Macklin are all talked about, But Sturm wont fight Golovkin. This is something to dislke but if he think he cant beat him why should he fight him. Lets see if Geale steps up and fights Golovkin or if he will take the easy rout for a title (Sturm). And Golovkin dont evenbrng Money to the table. So I dont blame anybody who doesnt fight a dangerous fighter like him without getting paid well.


Well put :good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Poor old Macklin only got 300k to fight Golovkin. Geale got 2 million to fight Mundine boxing is funny like that. Hell even Cameron got 75k more than Macklin for a IBO title shot at Green. Be interesting to see what Adama gets for a non-HBO fight 3/5th's of fuck all I would imagine.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Poor old Macklin only got 300k to fight Golovkin. Geale got 2 million to fight Mundine boxing is funny like that. Hell even Cameron got 75k more than Macklin for a IBO title shot at Green. Be interesting to see what Adama gets for a non-HBO fight 3/5th's of fuck all I would imagine.


Fuck no wonder your boys are mostly stay home fighters , they would be mugs fighting up here .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fuck no wonder your boys are mostly stay home fighters , they would be mugs fighting up here .


It's an entertainment industry first and foremost these days Josie, got to go to where the $$$$ are first mate. Geale hasn't "ducked" GGG, nor has he "ducked" my mate Sammy, even Sammy says Geale will fight any one, any where. The truth of the matterb is it's about a payday, why fight a war when theres nothing at stake? Yet.
Geale and Soliman aren't interested in each other right now, not because they're scared, because there's nothing to be gained.
GGG accepted Sammy's challenge, it didn't happen because no promoter was willing to pay for it,
Geale didn't "duck" GGG, he fought for millions instead of $30 odd grand. The only intrigueing thing is why did Sturm avoid GGG? I recon Sturm does him.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

@Dale
..havin' a yarn to Sherro mate and he was telling me he got a call from Sam out of the blue a couple of days ago..thanking once more for taking the fight and giving him a wrap for having decent crack..Lez couldn't speak highly enough of Sam and the class of the bloke..


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fuck no wonder your boys are mostly stay home fighters , they would be mugs fighting up here .


 Ha ha nah Greeny and Mundine have huge fan bases though not so much Mundine anymore it doesn't work for other fighters. He apparently lost in the vicinity of $600,000 on the Mosley fight. The Geale fight attracted big money/PPV because of Mundine insulting him and his family. He was very respectful to Shane and it didn't sell. He should stick to controversy and out there statements.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

That's the Sammy both Dale and I know!!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Oska said:


> That's the Sammy both Dale and I know!!


..yeah mate..but in sayin' that Lez wishes he had just one more minute of the fight left to try and change things..haha..
..and yes he also told me he would love a rematch..but readily concedes he got a boxing lesson and had no answer on the night..he told me he just couldn't get his offence going because Sam had him thinking too much and he was so hard to defend against..but he's not discouraged one bit and wants to his next fight to be against a top 10 guy...hence taking the Sam Soliman blueprint and fighting the best guys out there..win lose or draw..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Good on him mate, the boys couldn't speak highly enough of Sherro, I watched the fight drinking a beer with @Vino Veritas and we both were saying that he's a marketable lad. He could do well promoting himself on the Gold Coast, the same as Ryan Waters did for himself in Sydney.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..yeah mate..but in sayin' that Lez wishes he had just one more minute of the fight left to try and change things..haha..
> ..and yes he also told me he would love a rematch..but readily concedes he got a boxing lesson and had no answer on the night..he told me he just couldn't get his offence going because Sam had him thinking too much and he was so hard to defend against..but he's not discouraged one bit and wants to his next fight to be against a top 10 guy...hence taking the Sam Soliman blueprint and fighting the best guys out there..win lose or draw..


Will be great to see him jump back in...hats off to him for taking the fight! He seems like a stand up guy!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> That's the Sammy both Dale and I know!!


When are you back in town mate? I'm not doing anything over chrimbo.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> When are you back in town mate? I'm not doing anything over chrimbo.


Just got back tonight mate.......give u a call Sunday if u want??


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Just got back tonight mate.......give u a call Sunday if u want??


Yeah mate, that'd be grand.


----------

